# Tyra Banks Announces the End of The Tyra Banks Show This Spring



## illmatic (Dec 28, 2009)

> After five seasons, two Daytime Emmy awards and too many girl-power episodes to count, Tyra Banks is announcing the end of The Tyra Show.
> “_This will be the last season of The Tyra Show_,” Banks tells PEOPLE exclusively. “I’ve been loving having fun, coming into your living rooms, bedrooms, hair salons for the past 5 years.”
> Wrapping at the end of its fifth season in the spring of 2010, it will be lights out for the show that brought viewers memorable weave-exposing, cellulite-revealing and tear-jerking moments.
> Banks will focus on the launch of Bankable Studios, a N.Y.-based film production company currently reviewing possible projects. Sticking to her mission, Banks aims to bring “positive images of women to the big screen,” says an industry insider.
> ...


It's 70 minutes, but worth every second.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 28, 2009)

This shit is news now?


----------



## aquis45 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Camille (Dec 28, 2009)

THIS IS BREAKING FUCKING NEWS OMG


----------



## Maris (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLIY1wO67Ak[/YOUTUBE]





Awww...  wait...



Ahhh


----------



## illmatic (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought you all would be going HURRAY!


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 28, 2009)

Who announces the end of the what this Spring?


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 28, 2009)

and she insists she isn't trying to be like oprah


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 28, 2009)

Wat?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

Her show was pretty edgy for a talk show, certainly not Oprah-tier though.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2009)

Good for her I suppose. The upcoming years bring new opportunity..

These black entertainers/modes/etc. need to be careful with trying to get the Benjamins from films like Tyler Perry makes. It's only a matter of time before they don't have the same effect.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 28, 2009)

ol Oprah and Tyra. 2 Black women discontinuing there shows. How nice.


----------



## abstract (Dec 28, 2009)

thank.  fucking.  god. 


I really hate that bitch.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 28, 2009)

Oprah already did it gg Tyra


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 28, 2009)

Maris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLIY1wO67Ak[/YOUTUBE]



I LOVED that part, and I love the Soup.


----------



## Denji (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyra Banks has a show?


----------



## Sen (Dec 29, 2009)

When I first saw this I thought it was going to be ANTM and I was all  (since I saw it as the last thread and only the first part of the title earlier today). 

Anyway, I guess that makes sense, Tyra is extremely ambitious and I think that she will manage to succeed ideally.  At the very least she has done many successful things already.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 29, 2009)

Good riddance?


----------



## Elias (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, how will I go on?


----------



## LilMissAnko (Dec 29, 2009)

Val said:


> and she insists she isn't trying to be like oprah



i bet this is part of her plot to become the next !
End her show now . Oprah's show ends what next year? Once the people begin to crave the oprah once more, Tyra will step in. Just you Watch.


----------



## saprobe (Dec 29, 2009)

What is Joel McHale going to do without her?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 29, 2009)

She ain't no Oprah. Seriously I never really cared about her talk show but I love America's Next Top Model.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't like her talk show but I like ANTM so its all good for me.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2009)

I stopped watching television about five years ago, with the exceptions of educational channels, and I can tell you I feel a hell of a lot better off for it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)

He really is going to let them finish


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 30, 2009)

way overdue


----------



## Agony (Dec 30, 2009)

oh..ok.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 30, 2009)

I like Tyra Banks, I admit it.  I am the oddball.  

I never watch her show, though.

With Oprah and Tyra gone, who will cover woman centric issues in the mainstream media?

I wonder if Oprah will pull a Palin and switch to politics.  Considering she spent some years covering issues pertaining to women and their role in the world, I'm sure she may be better suited to deal with issues in that area than most people.  She would also have the authority to make a bigger difference, there is some potential there.

But, considering Oprah is the richest woman in America and doesn't need to work maybe she'll relax and enjoy a quiet life?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 30, 2009)

First Oprah announces she's going off the air in two years, and now I hear this.  It's going to be a rough New Years.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy to say I've never seen it


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 30, 2009)

It's not like her show accomplished much. Every interview she would do she'd make it about herself. 

I wonder if her production career will go as well as her music career.


----------



## robotnik (Dec 30, 2009)

she shoulda announced her death and offed herself


----------



## LayZ (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd watch the Tyra Show occasionally only because I could look at Tyra Banks all day. 

But this needed to be done, they're so many times I asked myself "Why is this show still on the air?"


----------



## bobomb (Dec 31, 2009)

I actually like her show... but oh well. I will live somehow.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 31, 2009)

CTK will be heartbroken.

Tyra certainly is nice on the eyes isn't she?


----------



## Elias (Jan 1, 2010)

BluishSwirls said:


> I didn't like her talk show but I like ANTM so its all good for me.



Top Model was decent in the early seasons.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 1, 2010)

> I wonder if Oprah will pull a Palin and switch to politics. Considering she spent some years covering issues pertaining to women and their role in the world, I'm sure she may be better suited to deal with issues in that area than most people. She would also have the authority to make a bigger difference, there is some potential there.


Potential for disaster.

If she's pushing shit like the fucking secret on her daily talk show I dread to know what assbackwards political opinions she's got.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a shame.


----------

